# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ضوابط ترمیم معدل دیپلم+امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی+ترمیم

## parham7983

سلام
من سال96 دیپلم گرفتم و با توجه به مثبت بودن تاثیر بهش اهمیت ندادم و معدلم پایینه
میتونم معدلمو خرداد ماه ترمیم کنم؟خرداد98
و اینکه امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی رو ندادم
فقط زبان انگلیسی که یه امتحان داخلیه
میتونم امتحانات پیش دانش گاهی رو بعد از کنکور98 بدم؟؟؟؟
یا مثلا چنتاشو دی ماه97+چنتا خرداد98+چنتا شهریور98؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید...

----------


## SARA_J

اصلا مگه بازهم پیش دانشگاهی داریم که آموزش وپرورش بخوادامتحان نهایی بگیره؟؟!!!!! مگه دوازدهم نیست دیگه!!
خدالعنتشون کنه...آخه بگومگه نظام قدیم چش بودکه عوضش کردین وهمه رو بدبخت کردین!!!

----------


## sina_hp

:مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98
نیاز به ترمیم نیست بياين اینجا

----------


## parham7983

خیلی مهمه برام
نمیدونم از کی بپرسم :Yahoo (101):

----------

